# Sundown 12/31- see ya in the spring



## Madroch (Dec 31, 2011)

Conditions wet but nice- second run crossed a tip- catapaulted onto chest - where iPhone conveniently stored.  X ray showed cracked rib- than had a cat scan to rule out tear in lung and or spleen.  Out for 8 weeks and in serous pain- although I have ammo for that.  Bad week, lose my girl thurs and me sat- my son who witnessed both was looking a little green.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 31, 2011)

sorry to hear the bad news John.  hopefully you and your daughter both have full and speedy recoveries.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 31, 2011)

Terrible end to the year for you and your daughter. Hopefully you can get back out there sooner!

How did the phone hold up?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 31, 2011)

That flat out sucks John!  Was just thinking about the pow day we had last year. Speedy recovery to you and your daughter!

Steveo


----------



## Madroch (Dec 31, 2011)

To put the mtn at
Ease- when they-asked me cause of a accident- I wrote skier error- in crossing tips and on puttin iPhone in chest pocket.  Theniphonenis a rib spreader.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 31, 2011)

is the Iphone Ok?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 31, 2011)

did you get a ride in the sled?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 31, 2011)

iPhone fine- no  sled I had to find my son- survived but it was a scary painful trip down tempter- the poor kid may never ski again, watches his sister get flattened and then me all pale and gasping for breath being sent to two hospitals.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh man...  Hope you both have a speedy recovery.


----------



## VTSKICTLAX (Dec 31, 2011)

What a bummer...thought the conditions today were again much better than expected...can't believe the lack of crowds...literally ski, stop and ride all day long...great people across the board...my family and I are having a blast...best wishes and a speedy recovery to madroch and family and a happy new year to all...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 31, 2011)

Vibes ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  best wishes for a speedy and full recovery


----------



## planb420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Good vibes and speedy recovery sir


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2012)

planb420 said:


> Good vibes and speedy recovery sir



I saw you in a pic on the Sundown FB wall!, you're hard to miss!


----------



## planb420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hard to miss when your there everyday or maybe it's the coat  lol


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a real bummer Madroch!  I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear that,


----------



## snoseek (Jan 1, 2012)

ouch!!!! Here's to a speedy recovery. It's funny how one little twitch can mess up a season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Speedy recovery!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 1, 2012)

That's tough. Here's to hoping that rib heels up fast. Hang in there.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear man.  Vibes for a speedy recovery !


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 1, 2012)

Hopefully you don't catch a cough, that could hurt a little!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks all. Worlds Better today already.  Hoping it heals fast... Kudos to sundown patrol, and perhaps even more emblematic of the kind of place sundown  really is is an in an event occurring after i was discharged from patrol and waiting for my wife-One of the instructors who taught  both my kids to ski saw me struggling in the lodge trying to pack up and  offered to help me get my boots off and drive me to the hospital- great guy and one of many that make sundown the type of place it is.  Hope to be back soon, until then will be lurking in the lodge while the kids ski.


----------



## Nick (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh no Madroch, sorry to hear... hope you feel better soon!! Speedy recovery as well!


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 1, 2012)

Get well soon!
Did you get the extended warranty on the Iphone?


----------



## Abubob (Jan 1, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Thanks all. Worlds Better today already.  Hoping it heals fast... Kudos to sundown patrol, and perhaps even more emblematic of the kind of place sundown  really is is an in an event occurring after i was discharged from patrol and waiting for my wife-One of the instructors who taught  both my kids to ski saw me struggling in the lodge trying to pack up and  offered to help me get my boots off and drive me to the hospital- great guy and one of many that make sundown the type of place it is.  Hope to be back soon, until then will be lurking in the lodge while the kids ski.



You have had one rough week. Seems you got good support form the area and that's nice. Also sounds like your girl is raring to go and not too shaken up. I hope you don't loose as much as 8 weeks but if the season keeps going the way it has then it will seem you picked the right year to get wrecked. I hope you mend well.


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2012)

Tough few days, Jon. Hope to see you back out in the spring. Your daughter is a sweetheart too. I was was saddened after I learned got taken out on Thursday.

Sundown is home.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like we need to start a new IR list like we had a few seasons ago.  A dear friend of mine (not a AZ member) went down with a broken pelvis just before Christmas.  My sympathies go out to you.  Rest up get better and hit it again when you are better.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jack97 (Jan 2, 2012)

get well soon.... hope there's enuf distractions to get thru this stretch. 





Madroch said:


> - when they-asked me cause of a accident- I wrote skier error- in crossing tips and on puttin iPhone in chest pocket.



its not ony putting the mtn to ease, its good karma and a good example for your kids. own up to your actions; good or bad.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Hope to be back soon, until then will be lurking in the lodge while the kids ski.



If you little ones need someone to ride with them I'd me more than happy to take em on a cruise a few times this season!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 2, 2012)

Wish you and your daughter a speedy recovery.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 2, 2012)

PS, buy a Smartphone, the iPhones are so yesterday.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 2, 2012)

Was somewhat  joking about putting mtn at ease..patroller said i hate to ask the obvious but  how could the accident  have been  avoided and I said don't cross your tips or keep your phone somewhere other than chest pocket.  It Hurt to laugh but he was pretty funny.  Good bedside manner.    He also said they also use data gathered to examine industry safety-- maybe we will see padded phone pocket protectors.. lol.. I know I will be sporting a fanny pack come spring.  I admit I had thought of the rib issue with the phone... But always figured what are the odds.. my bad.

Thanks for all the good  vibes... Daughter gets checked out tomorrow by her doc- she has been fine- appetite is back and no more headaches-  and at least appears eager to get back out there.


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 8, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Carry Iphone somewhere other than chest pocket.



I always carried my blackberry in my chest pocket, until I read about your unfortunate accident. Hope you heal up quick and thanks for sharing, may have saved a fellow AZer from a similar incident.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 8, 2012)

My son carried his ipod (and now iPhone) in his snowpant's pocket.  Landed wrong on a rail hard one day, cracking the iPod completely.  Not sure any pocket is safe.  But at least the device took the punishment - there was only a bruise to his leg.  Replacement coverage took care of the device.

Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 9, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> My son carried his ipod (and now iPhone) in his snowpant's pocket.  Landed wrong on a rail hard one day, cracking the iPod completely.  Not sure any pocket is safe.  But at least the device took the punishment - there was only a bruise to his leg.  Replacement coverage took care of the device.
> 
> Hope you heal quickly!



Was thinking of pants pocket as alternative to the sylish fanny pack look.. but thought a nice side bruise might be the result... your story confirms.  although, as I don't do rails not sure how I could fall squarely on my thigh-- but again, never thought I could superman squarely onto my chest without some other part of my body hitting first... but I did.

Feeling better- dangerously so.  Hurts at night, and when I bend/stretch/pull and breathe deep-- but it is so much better than the constant pain that dreams of skiing are filling my head...my head screams patience but my jones screams ski... I'll be able to hold it offf for at least a while longer I think...unless we get a nice thump of fresh....


----------

